# My F16 ;- )



## wll

Well I took off the grips of my just bought F16 and through them in the trash, took off the bands for use as frame protectors and the pouch is put away to use for a sling that will be used outdoors in a torrential flood

Any way here it is .. used para-cord for the handle section, used the crap tubing that came with the sling shot for fork protection and comfort (that's about all they are good for).

Double backed the end tubing with self stick rubber tape that you can get at Wally World or just about any hardware store. Could have used rubber bands just as well.

I'll be making another one and both will go in different bags, have not decided on my power source yet, as I have some tubing coming and need to do some testing.

For $4.97 at Wally World for the sling shot it is a good deal, as the fork is rock solid steal wire, not aluminum that will bend, the rest of the sling IMHO is pure crap !

Here are a couple pics:

wll


----------



## treefork

With a good set of flats it will shoot very well. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmiser

Fun little shooter..if you loose it ..your not out much money...if you wanted to later you could give it to some one..as to getting a new person

into shooting slingshots as a introduction..very inexpensive....Have fun my friend....AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll

oldmiser said:


> Fun little shooter..if you loose it ..your not out much money...if you wanted to later you could give it to some one..as to getting a new person
> 
> into shooting slingshots as a introduction..very inexpensive....Have fun my friend....AKAOldmiser


My shipping guy ask me about sling shots today, he said what kind to get, I will make him one of these to get started ;- )

They have med wide forks and are a good started sling, after you do the mods. As from the factory I think they are pure junk, the bands are WAAAAY to heavy and to short. The pouch is doable, but what do you want for $4.97 ;- )

wll

wll


----------



## wll

I have redone that sling shot three times to get it right, and have done 2 others with different color handles.

I think with the correct bands and attachment method these will be very effective slings.

Here are pics of all three together ;

wll


----------



## oldmiser

Like MR Treefork mentioned..flatbands work great on that frame....take the tubing that came with that shooter..cut a 3" piece to use ..on each fork..roll it down

past the bend...lay your flat band on the fork..you want at least 3/4" on the fork tine....now roll the tubing over the bent..keep rolling until it is all rolled out &

the flatband is covered on the fork tine.....Do both sides this way.....Nice easy ..clean looking installation of a flatband......Have fun shooting..AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll

oldmiser said:


> Like MR Treefork mentioned..flatbands work great on that frame....take the tubing that came with that shooter..cut a 3" piece to use ..on each fork..roll it down
> 
> past the bend...lay your flat band on the fork..you want at least 3/4" on the fork tine....now roll the tubing over the bent..keep rolling until it is all rolled out &
> 
> the flatband is covered on the fork tine.....Do both sides this way.....Nice easy ..clean looking installation of a flatband......Have fun shooting..AKAOldmiser


Wow, that sounds like a very moce clean install .... I'll check for pic on line ;-)

wll


----------



## wll

I'm working on another attachment method I think will work great, the method takes a little work,and a trip to Home Depot or Lowes, but is rock solid and the only thing that can break is the para cord over much time.

I may have pictures tomorrow if all goes well but I'm installing a small 15' antenna for my ham radiio set up. If I have time after that then I will post.

I think this frame has some possibilities, it is very strong and does have a nice fork width.


----------



## wll

Well I wok up at 3;30am thinking about this method of attachment and threw it out ...not because it wont work, but I wanted something a little more versatile, and the fact that is someone got a hold of this sling and used it incorrectly, there would be a .01% chance of the clamp coming off (being used in the wrong direction) and serious injury occuring.

So I have another idea just using paracord, i will show pics today after my HF ham radio antenna is up ;-)

wll


----------



## wll

Turning a Daisy F-16 into a *STEALTH FIGHTER* !

I think i may have made a pretty cool slingshot out of the Daisy POS !

As from the other photos the rubber is now used as fork protector tubing and the grips were used to help fill up my trash can !

What I did as the following photos show is wrap a para cord loop the opposite direction of the forks, this is where the rubber tubing attaches.It can be run through and attached, or a finished loop tobe of your choosing can be laced through the loop and under the forks prong and pulled tight. There are a host of options that you can do with this.

What I did:

1) The yellow fork tubing is about 1/4 of and inch past the fork bend

2) The fork end has double faced tape wrapped around it ( try not to use anything more than 1/32 thick, 1/16 can be used but you must take precaution to be sure you keep the wrapping cord tight) . I used high bonding 2.5mm double face tape, just because that is what I had.

3) Two pieces of para-cord about 3.5-4 inches long.

4) Tough nylon thread, I used BCY archery nocking thread, it is very, very tough and when the ends are melted they form a very nice ball or can be smashed against the other winding making a non slip attachment.

5) The tying thread needs to be wrapped VERY, VERY tightly around the para cord. I use about 6 wraps to start off from the back end and wrap about 6-7 times around the loop that is used to pull the trying thread under the wraps to secure it. Be sure the tying loop piece is facing the loop........and did I say tie the holding loops around the para cord TIGHT !

6) The tying are on the shank the the para cord rest is a little over 1/2 inch, as about 1/4 of the shank is yellow rubber tubing and about an 1/8 of an inch is left on the end to make sure the wrapping does not slip back of the shank. Once the tying is done, cut the remaining Para cord from the back end leaving about 1/8 inch, then use your lighter and cause a bead that will rest next to the wrapping.

Her are a few basic pics:

I have two more of these sling shots to make, one goes to my Shipping manager to add to his "To Go" bag :- )

I'll keep you all posted on advancements ;- )


----------



## wll

A couple side notes !

When cutting the yellow rubber around the forks, be very careful, i used a razor blade and was lucky it did not slip, that rubber is tough stuff !

Also if your bands are already made up and you use the under the loop around the fork method, you will need to tie your band using a small band or twine just a couple of turns to the band so it does not slide off the fork when shooting, no big deal.

wll


----------



## oldmiser

yeah that gypsy tab you make will work fine......Check out Wingshooter's video's..he does a flatband set up on a wire frame

the 1/4" piece of tubing ..roller over the flat band....simple..clean..easy too do...holds very well..will not come loose....

Much better way to attach flatbands to a wire frame.......Have fun shooting my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll

Well, I'm about at my wits end, I have tried a host of attachments and winding up with things that look great on paper, but suck when applied in real life. The elasticity of the bands undoes certain knots and the force upon shooting causes other issues.

This is the best I could come up with so far, there are four photos, one showing the type of knot (with white thread, one showing the knot tied on the underside of the fork, one showing the assemble completed, and the twine used. The twine I got at Michaels at their leather section, and it is great stuff, the ends melt when heated and form a hard ball, perfect.

Getting back to attachment methods, I think I'm going back to my original idea of a small clamp ... i can clamp the paracord tight on the fork, and It can be easilly removed for band replacement ..... I'm running off to Lowes now !

wll


----------



## wll

After all this time, and even now going to Lowes for the smallest clamps they have, I finally got it, no muss no fuss .... yea its a zip tie, it works great, allows tubes to be put on easily (by replacing zip ties).

Been trying it out at the office range and it works great, I will buy the next size down or two and use two of them, works better than anything else Ive tried, just need to carry a pair of small clippers in the field, for me that is no big deal.

The head of the zip will be on the back side of the fork, not like this pic!

I'm done, stick a fork in it, I am Sooooo done with this saga !

Here is a pic of the zip tie on the side (on the real thing like I said it will be on the back side of the fork !

wll


----------



## wll

wll said:


> After all this time, and even now going to Lowes for the smallest clamps they have, I finally got it, no muss no fuss .... yea its a zip tie, it works great, allows tubes to be put on easily (by replacing zip ties).
> 
> Been trying it out at the office range and it works great, I will buy the next size down or two and use two of them, works better than anything else Ive tried, just need to carry a pair of small clippers in the field, for me that is no big deal.
> 
> The head of the zip will be on the back side of the fork, not like this pic!
> 
> I'm done, stick a fork in it, I am Sooooo done with this saga !
> 
> Here is a pic of the zip tie on the side (on the real thing like I said it will be on the back side of the fork !
> 
> wll


Well after a few days of playing with this attachment method, this too is [email protected], I hate the way it looks, it looks like the attachment is an after thought and made in someones garage ..... with it was ;- )

I have ordered some new black tubing for the forks, and have redesigned my attachment method, (waiting on the attachment collar, with i ordered and must cut to size) nothing like any of my other post. It should be very cool and require no tools, tying, cutting, etc to attach any type of pre-assembled band, tube or multi band configuration.

I'm trying to make something that is very clean looking and the up most of simplicity, that can be used by anyone that purchases a box store slingshot. The steel rod slings (like the Daisy F-16) are very strong and have great potential, they just need redesigning for easy attachments of bands and tubes !

Many pics to follow in the next week when items arrive.

wll

PS: This project looks like it is turning into my life's work and legacy ;- )


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Here is a short video showing how I attach looped tubes on a wire frame slingshot. Very easy to do and tube sets can be made ahead of time and changed out quickly. Make sure to give the alcohol plenty of time to evaporate before shooting.


----------



## wll

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Here is a short video showing how I attach looped tubes on a wire frame slingshot. Very easy to do and tube sets can be made ahead of time and changed out quickly. Make sure to give the alcohol plenty of time to evaporate before shooting.


Can't get video, says it is private ;- (

wll


----------



## oldmiser

@GrandpaGrumpy~~~set your video too public~~so can be viewed~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll

oldmiser said:


> @GrandpaGrumpy~~~set your video too public~~so can be viewed~~AKAOldmiser


Have NO IDEA what that is, what video ?

wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Can you see the video now?


----------



## wll

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Can you see the video now?


Yes, I saw it ....what a great idea, and one I never would have thought of, it would work with double as well as pseudo tubes.

Yes, make the attachment unit a bigger, thicker rubber tube and you will never have problems with it breaking for sure.

Great idea, my hats off to you ;- )

wll

PS: I assume that you could mount these the other way on the fork too, with the fork facing away from you. If the tubes were of larger, lets say 3/8 OD I doubt they would give way at all ;- ) ... and you would gain about an inch in draw length ;-)

I'm stoked on your Idea ;-)

wll


----------



## Davidka

Now that's a strange conversion rate....


----------



## oldmiser

I have seen that set made before..But never used it....If I remember correct RayShot used that before....

Thanks for the sharing of the video~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Alfred E.M.

*Pretty slick G.G.. That's a fist full of frame - what is that? *


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Pretty slick G.G.. That's a fist full of frame - what is that? *


The frame is a Barnett Strike Nine. I removed the the plastic grip and did a blue jean micarta style wrap. Not very pretty but it lowered the forks quite a bit and gave some weight to the slingshot.


----------



## wll

*GG* ?

What size tubes you using for for the loops and what size are the attachment frame tubes ?

Thanks,

wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

wll said:


> *GG* ?
> 
> What size tubes you using for for the loops and what size are the attachment frame tubes ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> wll


The loops are small amber tubes from Simple Shot (.125" ID/ .187" OD X .031" Wall Thickness). I believe the larger tubes are also from Simple Shot (.125" ID/ .218" OD X .047 Wall thickness).


----------



## wll

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GG* ?
> 
> What size tubes you using for for the loops and what size are the attachment frame tubes ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> The loops are small amber tubes from Simple Shot (.125" ID/ .187" OD X .031" Wall Thickness). I believe the larger tubes are also from Simple Shot (.125" ID/ .218" OD X .047 Wall thickness).
Click to expand...

You getting good speed with the smaller tubes ? what ammo you using ....just curious, just getting as much info as I can from as many folks as I can. Their is a lot to learn for sure.

wll


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy

wll said:


> Grandpa Grumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wll said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GG* ?
> 
> What size tubes you using for for the loops and what size are the attachment frame tubes ?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> wll
> 
> 
> 
> The loops are small amber tubes from Simple Shot (.125" ID/ .187" OD X .031" Wall Thickness). I believe the larger tubes are also from Simple Shot (.125" ID/ .218" OD X .047 Wall thickness).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You getting good speed with the smaller tubes ? what ammo you using ....just curious, just getting as much info as I can from as many folks as I can. Their is a lot to learn for sure.
> 
> wll
Click to expand...

I like the small amber tubes, but i really don't shoot full looped tubes anymore - the pull is very heavy for the results you get. I prefer pseudo tapers or better yet singles. I shoot 3/8" steel with these tubes. Good speed if you max them out.


----------



## wll

WOW, WOW .. just saw someone was watching this thread form 9 months ago, and how irrelevant it is today.

I still use a modified Daisy F-16, but my attachment is like this.









I use mostly heavy single tubes that are in an inverted cuff, like this.









There are so many things that I did up until a few months ago, that I no longer do, I go back and surprise myself .... it is like I'm in school and leaning new things all the time ! I also no longer use that thread to tye constrictor knots, I use 2mm jewelry thread, which offers a large surface area and is easy on the attachment area.

wll


----------



## Larry Bourgeois

Ya, I'm liking that inverted cuff application Wll.  How do you feed the band through the collar though?


----------

